# Technical theatre books/What's in your collection?



## littleowl (Apr 3, 2010)

I love books on technical theatre and just starting to acquire more and wondering what is in everyone's collection? 

What are your favorites and one's that you feel are must have's for whatever particular area?

So far mine include:
the Backstage Handbook by Paul Carter that I just got a few days ago and heart it already. 
The Backstage Guide to Stage Management by Thomas Kelly.
Designing With Light by J. Michael Gillette.
Drawing Scenery for Theater, Film, and Television by Rich Rose.
Scene Design and Stage Lighting by Parker, Wolf, and Block.
The Stagecraft Handbook by Daniel Ionazzi.


----------



## rochem (Apr 3, 2010)

Check out the CB collaborative article Theatre Books.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the link to that thread.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 4, 2010)

From Memory:

Stock Scenery Construction Handbook
Stage Rigging Handbook, Third Edition
Sound Reinforcement Handbook
Theatrical Design and Production (Gilette)
Backstage Handbook
The Stage Lighting Handbook, sixth edition (Francois Reid)
The Health & Safety Guide for Film, TV & Theatre
The Back Stage Guide to Stage Management

Electrical Books (Apprentice Electrician):
Canadian Electrical Code, CSA
Electrical Wiring: Residential
Electrical Wiring: Commercial
Electrical Wiring: Industrial
Dalmar's Standard textbook of electricity, third edition
Electronic Devices, Electron Flow version (Floyd)
Instrumentation, Fourth Edition (Kirk, Weedon & Kirk)

Other Books (non tech, but theatre... minus any scripts from shows I've done):
The Essential Theatre
Modern Canadian Plays, Volume I
Modern Canadian Plays, Volume II
Plays For The Theatre
Micheal Frayn, Plays I
Aristophanes, Lysistrata and Other Plays
Complete Works of William Shakespeare
Shakespeare, modern essays in critisim

Thats all I can recall off hand.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 5, 2010)

See the page DL's Technical Theatre Books (www).


As has been said on CB before, "It's an advanced disease."


----------



## littleowl (Apr 5, 2010)

That's such a good list. I need to wish list some of those on Amazon.


----------



## thenelsontwins (Apr 5, 2010)

I've whittled it down to the following over the years. There are many great books out there, but these seem to be the 'go to' for me when I can't remember how to do something or need reassurance that I'm not crazy.


Entertainment Rigging- Harry Donovan
Stage Rigging Handbook (3rd ed)- Jay O Glerum
Set Lighting Technician's Handbook- Harry Box
Backstage Handbook
Illustrated Guide to the National Electrical Code


----------

